# GSD and von Willebrands/Hemophilia



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Has anyone managed this with a particular dog? My parents have a 2 year old GSD. Two weeks ago, he had his nails clipped and my guess is that they got a quick on one toe. Not a big deal except that its still bleeding off and on. Pedigree-wise this is bascially BYB pimp an import pedigree and claim you have working dogs. He seems to be developing a chronic bleed with this toe nail. I'm wondering if there is an issue of a clotting disorder, or could it be something else?

Terrasita


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Not uncommon in Dobes but i never heard of it in the GSD. 
Have they tried an old styptic pencil? I've also had luck sticking the nail in a bar of soap.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Actually, the hemophilia is prevalent in the Weinerau dogs through Canto. Vwd shows up in significant numbers in GSDs. Usually if you quick the dog, it may bleed for a few minutes but clots and that' it. It doesn't turn into a chronic situation. I'm not sure what the deal is, but its not normal.

Terrasita


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Interesting to know about the Canto dogs!


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Bob,

Its in corgis as well. Vetgen came out with the 
DNA testing about 10 years ago. We routinely DNA the corgis. I'm not sure if GSD breeders are routinely screening or not.

Terrasita


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Good thing Thunder doesn't have it. He winds up bitting his tounge almost every week. :lol:


----------

